# HP Digital Media Archive Pop Up



## webh (Dec 20, 2006)

I keep getting repeated pop ups referring to the HP Digital Media Archive on my HP Pavilion a1410n Media Center, operating Windows XP Media Center Edition 2005

It states "The feature your are trying to use is on a network resource that is not available. Click OK to try again or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package EZARC.msi in the box below."
" An installation package for the product HP Digital Media Archive cannot be found. Try the installation again using a valid copy of the installation package EZARC.msi" When you click nothing happens and the pop ups continue.

I located the HP Digital Media Archive in the Add/Remove window and clicked on additional information which shows a source "HP". Clicking on this takes you to home page of Sonics and from there I can't find anything referring to the HP Digital Media Archive.

I also went to the the HP Application Recovery and tried to find the HP Digital Media Archive to reinstall it,but it is not listed. I could use some help!


----------



## arndty (Apr 4, 2007)

I am having the same exact problem! Please help! How do I make the HP Digital Media Archive pop up stop??


----------



## DMerrill (Apr 6, 2007)

I too am having the same problem...it's been going on for about a month. When this happens, it messes up my whole system. I have to power off totaly and reboot.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the TSG forum Ya'll ... No help yet 
Can't help here, But maybe it's time to Email HP support.
[email protected]

Their response time used to be about one hour .... But it's up to a day or so now.
I'm guessing they're swamped by Vista problems.


----------



## DMerrill (Apr 6, 2007)

I did contact HP earlier today and from what I can tell, the problem has been fixed. I just simply deleted the program. So far so good. Oh, by the way...I heard back from them in about an hour.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What did HP Say ???

I'm Guessing EZARC.msi has something to do with the Sonic Program supplied by HP.
Does Sonic still work ???


----------



## wadeozzie (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes I had the same problem chat with HP and told me to do this Start,run type msconfig,startup and disable DMA check box, reboot solved !!


----------



## nwldon (Jun 11, 2007)

Question?? My program list isnt even showing the HP digitalmedia anywhere and what it does show on the list does not give you the opportunity to delete(there is no box that says delete!) Any ideas????


----------



## 127721 (Jun 21, 2007)

well i am having the same problem and i would usually say... someone help... but seeing as though no one knows... i have emailed hp and i will paste there email in the reply box so we can all see it and hopefully all move on without having this annoying little popup. i have tried just about everything i know but i do believe that it isnt in control panel. i have tried command prompt to disable the program... nothing works... i will reply back shortly


----------



## 127721 (Jun 21, 2007)

and disableing the program from the startup batch wont fix the problem it will just cover it up... it will work if you are looking for a fix


----------



## Pootie3030 (Jul 1, 2007)

didnt work for me


----------



## Pootie3030 (Jul 1, 2007)

any one got a fix for this yet?????????


----------



## Pootie3030 (Jul 1, 2007)

sheet


----------



## konaman (Jul 13, 2007)

Remove the DMA program from your PC. That will clear up the error message which is related to Sonic. However, I recently tried to send photos via HP Photosmart and keep getting a message: "Unable to send" It loads 15%, 32%, 46% on the first photo, and then I get the error message. I can send photos other ways without any problem (email, attachments). The Photosmart function worked fine before I removed the DMA program. It does work for printing photos, but not for sending them. 

I have a strong suspicion that Photosmart and DMA are somehow connected. The guys at HP don't seem to know(at least the one I talked to). 

Has anyone esle who removed the DMA had the same problem trying to send photos via HP Photosmart. I would like to get this feature back because it is very handy!

Any help on this one will be appreciated, 

Thanks, Konaman


----------



## nuttenskier (Oct 2, 2007)

to fix this problem, which i also had, Go to start/run, type in MSConfig, then go to start-up tab and hit uncheck all boxes, then apply.. it will prompt to re-start computer, and you will have fixed problem. It worked for me.


----------



## kathya (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. Tried MSConfig and unchecking all the boxes (quite a lot of them) and it denied letting me make any changes. Said something about logging in as an Administrator but I don't know how to do that. It is driving me crazy as it pops up all the time. Is my only option to delete the program? Thanks so much. New to forum - first post.


----------



## vinnyd3000 (Nov 21, 2007)

So we should disable all programs? Aren't some of them necessary to the computer?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think we're talking about the programs that start and run everytime you boot your computer.
Generally .. There's no reason to have everything running .. When they'll startup and run when needed anyway.
All this does is slow your Computer to a crawl.

Seems like all the software manufactures think they have the best invention since the computer .. 
so you gotta have it running.
They also can nag you to Buy Bigger n Better - And make you think it's really needed... (to support their poverty fund)

The only programs that start and run when I boot up ...
Are my AniVirus, Firewall, Intrusion Prevention and Custom Taskbar Clock programs.

For example, If you have Adobe Reader installed, or update it .. 
It will try to add about 3 routines that startup and run in the background (last time I looked).

As a place to start .. You can go here to see if a routine is recommended to run at Start up, or not ..
http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php

I'm on my 5th HP computer now ... The first thing I do to a new HP ... 
Is rip out ALL the HP software and other marketing trash.
There's better ways to work without all their problems.


----------

